# So i got my First egg



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So i got this Imitator trio maybe a month ago and i wasnt sure if they would breed for my but i just found my first egg while misting. Its inside a film container i have on the wall. Theres only one egg and it looks like a little ball of Styrofoam on a gel ball. Well atleast i know they will breed for me now so i guess time to read up on it cuz i have no clue on whats a good egg and whats bad. i tried to get a pic but man was it hard. sorry there not clear but you have an idea. ( in the pics its the thing at the bottom on the container, not the white thing where the suction cup is (thats on top)


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

cant tell yet.

good thing is your best option is to leave the eggs in the tank anyways.

take 3-4 small condiment cups and fill with aged tap water, add a tiny corner of a leaf [almond, oak] and wait.

the frogs will transport the tads to the containers reliably, and you can either leave them there for them to feed, or pull them out at that point.

Best,

S


----------



## yenrec (Jun 7, 2007)

congrats! i know i was excited when i got my first eggs, although my first few batches went bad. Its always exciting when you find out they laid more! Good Luck


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

The 16th i found two more eggs, one right on top of the other and the top one has a black dot on the top of the egg and the gel is getting pretty foggy. That egg is no good correct?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sounds like the one egg has gone bad on you. Let em keep trying! Eventually they'll get it!

-Matt


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Do the eggs need to be sitting in a little bit of water because the only time they get water on them is from me misting and thats about 2-3 times a day


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats, it sounds you like are doing something right! As long as the humidity is high enough in your viv, the eggs don't need to be in water, and misting 2 times a day should be good enough. The male should come by every couple days and pee on them to keep them wet. It took my pair a couple of frustrating months to go from egg laying to viable eggs. I've since found that there is a tight correlation between how viable the eggs are and how much vitamins the frogs get. To get consistently good clutches I need to put the dusted flies right in front of the frogs and make sure they eat some before the dust comes off.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So out of my 3 eggs only 1 is good, in the one container the good one and bad one fell off the side into the bottom which has enough water to cover the tops of the eggs. i took the water out because i didnt know if it should be in there or not. So my question is now that the egg is layin at the bottom of the film container do i just slightly mist over it to keep it moist or is it ok if theres a little bit of water in the the bottom?


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

with the egg being in the viv and water under it the egg will stay moist. if it ever should need a little mositure a good father will come over and pee on it.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

She just layed two more on the side of the glass like in the last few hrs and her and the male are hanging around by them right now... I think im going to take them off the side in a few days tho i dont want them falling and maybe something happening to them.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Would it be a good idea to remove the eggs later tonight or tomorrow night and put them in a film container because i dont want them to fall, thats a big drop.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

two more today right beside the other 2


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## RachelRiot (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats really cool.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I just looked at my eggs cuz i just got home from work, a total change form yesterday cuz they all still looked normal for the most part but now the top egg is completely fogged up so that eggs no good and the bottom one is starting to grow a tadpole  im just happy atleast one made it this far and that its on the side of the glass so i could see it.

I had another set back like two weeks ago and when it started forming the tadpole the whole clutch thing fell onto the bottom of the container. i dont want this clutch falling because its at the very top of the viv. Do clutches always fall when they get to a certain stage?


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok i removed the clutch off the glass and i found that it has 2 white worms in the gel is this a really bad thing?

This kinda has me worried and id like to know if i should take the other clutch off the glass as well so maybe i can stop this one from having white worms. The clutch is only like a day old.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

I don’t know if white worms would go for viable eggs, but it sounds like it’s a possibility. maybe you could put a few drops of diluted methylene blue on the eggs to help protect them. If you do decide to go this wrought I wouldn’t use an excess amount because I don’t know how potentially toxic it is to the parents.

p.s. i have noticed white worms in bad eggs before


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

well there is one bad egg so hopefully it goes for that and only that then, i guess time will tell.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Last night they were all hanging out in a film container and today when i looked in, a clutch of 3.. first one of them i had.



















And here are pics of the ones they laied on the 27th so this is what they look like after 3 days..


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

So i looked at the eggs today and the only tadpole thats forming has orange things coming out the side and its like trying to swim it looks like, its pretty cool looking.


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

when still in the egg a tadpoles' gills form on the outside of the body so I’m guessing that’s what your little orange things are. look at your eggs under a magnifying glass and you will truly be amazed.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

found these 3 today


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

What i shocking surprise, i was misting my tank and i saw this frog and i was thinking man he looks small compared to the others and i got to thinking maybe it was a baby. Sure enough i found the 3 other adults and there he still sat so i know my frog are good parents! Im Soooooo happy right now!! 

But should i catch it and put it in a different tank with just its self and feed it spring tails?


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Should i invest myself on one of these and catch the little bugger?

Yahoo! Image Detail for www.rubbermaid.com/rubbermaid/images/product/3c3000clr_sm.jpg


----------



## Leucomelas18 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey Tison! Looks like you are having some fun with the Imi's. I told you that they are crazy when they start breeding. When I had them I had to let them do their thing until they got it right. Once they do that you can start pulling eggs if you want. But just be carful b/c the female will need to take a break at some point. As you know now they can breed like every 5-7 days. Having some extra place to store eggs, tadpole and froglets will be needed. So have fun! ~Kyle


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok i have 2 Question:

1: How long until the tadpole should be out of the eggh and swimming because the on that i have growing it formed its gills the 31st and theres like no gel bubble or whatever there, like its just sitting in gel and im not sure if ihave to help it out of the gel or not but it sure seems ready to go. So how long until they should be free swimming?

2: The baby frog i found should i catch it and put it in a rubbermaid shoebox container and freed it spring tails or leave it in with the other adults and hope it eats ff's?


Thanks so much Kyle! I Love these guys there so much fun and im very glad i got to be the one to own them!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok nevermind about question number one right now, i just moved the egg into more water and he swam out so now hes free swimming.


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Anyone think i should catch the little guy?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

It's really up to you on what you do with the froglet. There's benefits leaving it and benefits to catching it. If i were you, I would pull it so that i could keep a better eye on how its growing and make it sure that it's eating right and developing correctly. I wouldnt use the rubbermaid though. Imitator froglets are so small they can fit just about anywhere and I dont trust the rubbermaid to seal tightly enough. If you can get your hands on some, I would definitely use a 190 oz container to put it in. Just make a nice springtail culture in the container, cover it with sphagnum, throw a piece of cork bark and some plant clippings and the springtails will sustain the froglet for quite awhile! Good luck with your new baby!

-Matt


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank you sooo much for your reply. i been waiting forever for one about that.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Sure! No problem. I actually just pulled an imitator froglet out of the morphing container in the past day or two. If you can, you should post some pictures! I'd love to compare how our imitator froglets compare. 

-Matt


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a 6 quart container i think im going to put it in...if i can catch it this time


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Just make sure that it's sealed up so that it can't get out! 

-Matt


----------



## bgmike64 (Mar 16, 2008)

C'mon, we need pics...


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i taped the crap out of the lid where it connects to the container to make the gap smaller...i sure hope it helps





























Little guys over in the right corner in this one.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Looking good! I really like the pattern on him. Any more following him out of the water?

-Matt


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Im not sure, he was the only one i saw hoping around the tank that was new. i did raise him he randomly appeared the other day!


----------



## tison 30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Ok so over the while i havent posted anything all my eggs have been going bad except the other day i saw my male hopping around with a tad on its back and 2 days ago he dropped it off in a film container. Can i put it in my tub with my other tad even tho that ones older?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldnt. Tadpoles can be cannibalistic eating each other. I would set it up in another little container and let him go on his own.

-Matt


----------



## Limoore (Feb 26, 2009)

I've got 7 eggs from my Dendro






Let me know if you can see these...I first saw them in the tank Last Sunday, left them till wednesday, than moved them to a container. It's Saturday the 28th, and this is what they still look like...I'm new at this, and wonder if they look ok. How long does it take for them to form?


----------

